# Where's Colchar?



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

We have our differences from time to time, but I wish no one any ill will. I know he's taking care of an elderly ailing mother, that lives with him. And we know he lives in the Brampton area, that is currently suffering one of the worst virus outbreaks. I know people often take breaks from forums for a while, for a variety of legitimate reasons. But do we know he's OK, given the factors that might either take up all his time, or compromise his health? Is he hiding out in the political subforum (where I don't go) and not visiting this area any more? Clues?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I bought some pickups from him about three weeks ago but have not seen him around since.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

meh.

I'm more concerned about Electricglide. I do miss him


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

*colchar*

Registered · From GTA
Joined May 22, 2010
Last seen 18 d ago


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

There’s a couple of other long standing members who disappeared about a month ago.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I hope everything is alright.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> meh.
> 
> I'm more concerned about Electricglide. I do miss him


I won't rank members (though I do rankle them on occasion), but yeah, he's another one. Are these folks wheezing and gasping for breath, or simply busy with stuff?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

EG could be on one of those 'all-inclusive' getaways again. Hopefully not, but preferable to the hospital perhaps?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

jayoldschool said:


> Last seen 18 d ago





vadsy said:


> meh.


When was it that you were reinstated again?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

It’s also possible that he’s busy or otherwise occupied. I find I have a lot less enthusiasm for things these days, including forums.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Wardo said:


> There’s a couple of other long standing members who disappeared about a month ago.


Names.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Names.


Number 2 and Number 6.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Player and Boyscout.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Player and Boyscout.


Looks like Player99 was last seen 2 months ago although I did reply to a "Guest" post and somehow his avatar came up - so I can't say for sure.

Boyscout was last here 17 days ago.

If they were in a timeout would the mods let us know?


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

A lot of people come and go. I hadn’t posted or really been on this site in years. But I’m back now.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> If they were in a timeout would the mods let us know?


I think there might have been some kind of beer hall putsch awhile back and a few of them timed out etc.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

jb welder said:


> EG could be on one of those 'all-inclusive' getaways again. Hopefully not, but preferable to the hospital perhaps?


“all-inclusive” getaways
Haaaaaaaahaha! That’s hilarious. But yes hopefully not. But still funny.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Colchar might be watching the Leafs. First time in decades they’re looking good.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

vadsy said:


> meh.
> 
> I'm more concerned about Electricglide. I do miss him


Yes a fellow BC'er in heart at least. I like that guy, and he knows all my hangouts.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Johnny Spune said:


> Colchar might be watching the Leafs. First time in decades they’re looking good.


I sure hope he isn't all in on the Leafs because they always give you hope and let you down hard!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Johnny Spune said:


> Colchar might be watching the Leafs. First time in decades they’re looking good.


And as long as they keep Boston on the other side of the border the leafs should fare well.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Looks like Player99 was last seen 2 months ago although I did reply to a "Guest" post and somehow his avatar came up - so I can't say for sure.
> 
> Boyscout was last here 17 days ago.
> 
> If they were in a timeout would the mods let us know?


He lost his mom about two months back. I don't know if to Covid specifically, since she had a bunch of serious health issues. If one has ever lost an elderly parent, you'll know there is a lot of paperwork involved. But I did speak with him on the phone a week ago. No indication of any emergencies or problems at that time. I think he is involved tracking for someone's album.

I don't ask about Boyscout because his interests and participation appear to be principally about politics, and I don't check there. I can't recall ever seeing him in any music-related subfora. Colchar, on the other hand, has posted a reasonable amount on instrument-related subfora. A lot more here, if we're honest, but absence from *all* subfora is conspicuous.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

mhammer said:


> He lost his mom about two months back. I don't know if to Covid specifically, since she had a bunch of health issues. If one has ever lost an elederly parent, you'll know there is a lot of paperwork involved. But I did speak with him on the phone a week ago. No indication of any emergencies or problems at that time. I think he is involved tracking for someone's album.


There’s two people mentioned. Which one are you talking about?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

numb41 said:


> There’s two people mentioned. Which one are you talking about?


Player99. Slipped my mind that both of these guys (Player99, Colchar) have/had frail mothers to be concerned about, when I wrote that.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Maybe the weasels finally won and booted him out of the house


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

mhammer said:


> Player99. Slipped my mind that both of these guys (Player99, Colchar) have/had frail mothers to be concerned about, when I wrote that.


I think player99 is banned?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> I think player99 is banned?


No he is "Guest, the player formally known as Player99"


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I miss this old-timer on the Song-writing Forum. His mates are Nashville session guys that you have heard of. gone for months now, usually submits every week or two. 


__
https://soundcloud.com/iluvstrats%2Fhey-jody

And this old-timer who has mastered the beatnik poetry thing. Same story. Regular contributor, gone for months. 


__
https://soundcloud.com/rc-james-user841120068%2Faberdeen-ii-1


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Maybe the same happened as with greco? Made changes on their profile but got locked out?








The Canadian Guitar Forum







www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The secret to retaining members, instead of chasing them away, or boring them to death, is to be more inviting and engaging. We're not always consistently good about that.

But again, that's entirely separate from life's slings and arrows being thrown in the way of folks who may ideally *wish* to spend some time here, but simply can't..


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mhammer said:


> The secret to retaining members, instead of chasing them away, or boring them to death, is to be more inviting and engaging. We're not always consistently good about that.


you cant possibly mean this in reference to the member in the threat title. hes as much an antagonist and badgerer as anyone whos ever been on this site.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It can be in reference to many here. Not all the time, mind you, but enough of the time that it elicits a "Nah, not for me" response from some. The anonymity and facelessness of the internet has a way of teasing out the sort of behaviour in some that they would NEVER engage in if they were standing beside you. I can't begin to count the number of potential flame wars I've had to douse because someone fell prey to that trap, and someone else didn't remind themselves that the offender would probably actually be a pleasant person "in real life". Anonymity can be a dangerous thing. One has to resist its temptations.

Mark H.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mhammer said:


> It can be in reference to many here. Not all the time, mind you, but enough of the time that it elicits a "Nah, not for me" response from some. The anonymity and facelessness of the internet has a way of teasing out the sort of behaviour in some that they would NEVER engage in if they were standing beside you. I can't begin to count the number of potential flame wars I've had to douse because someone fell prey to that trap, and someone else didn't remind themselves that the offender would probably actually be a pleasant person "in real life". Anonymity can be a dangerous thing. One has to resist its temptations.
> 
> Mark H.


I agree. the "internet persona" is a strange thing.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> No he is "Guest, the player formally known as Player99"
> 
> View attachment 363956


I think that one was from when Allen the mod turned crazy and banned a bunch of dudes in a day. deleted them so now they come up as 'guest' the new player account seems to be working but I know he feels slightly miffed by this place, thats on him though


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I agree. the "internet persona" is a strange thing.


We had a guy on the DIYstompbox forum a number of years back who, for me, was instantly recognizable as someone with Asperger's syndrome. Because his posts (which were ALWAYS and entirely about phasers) exhibited so little social insight, they were really annoying to many members. Many were sure he was a troll, or a bot, and responded antagonistically. I would write to them off-line, and direct them to an Asperger's information site, at which point the lights would come on and they would simmer down. It didn't make the guy's posts any less difficult to respond to, but they understood the guy wasn't being malicious, so there was no need to respond angrily. I also wrote to the fellow making the posts, and we negotiated some changes to his style of posting, which he willingly complied with after I told him he would get better responses. Some of the nasty responses from forum members went completely over his head, but some were hurtful. Eventually he disappeared.

But from that incident,I drew several conclusions:

1) No one anywhere requires any sort of license to be on the net or on most forums. Anybody, regardless of language skills or social insight or mood can leap in, as long as they have a computer and net connection. It is a GREAT BIG old world with more different people than we can possibly imagine. Get used to it.

2) People can be poor judges of how they present themselves on-line, and we can often be poor judges of someone else's intent in that same medium. In the same way that one can acquire a distorted view of humanity if you only drive on the expressways during rush hour, or if you're a cop on the vice squad, it is easy to misconstrue the motivation of people on-line.

Mark


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

mhammer said:


> We had a guy on the DIYstompbox forum a number of years back who, for me, was instantly recognizable as someone with Asperger's syndrome. Because his posts (which were ALWAYS and entirely about phasers) exhibited so little social insight, they were really annoying to many members. Many were sure he was a troll, or a bot, and responded antagonistically. I would write to them off-line, and direct them to an Asperger's information site, at which point the lights would come on and they would simmer down. It didn't make the guy's posts any less difficult to respond to, but they understood the guy wasn't being malicious, so there was no need to respond angrily. I also wrote to the fellow making the posts, and we negotiated some changes to his style of posting, which he willingly complied with after I told him he would get better responses. Some of the nasty responses from forum members went completely over his head, but some were hurtful. Eventually he disappeared.
> 
> But from that incident,I drew several conclusions:
> 
> ...


So, punchline, did the person have Asperger's?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh absolutely. I didn't ASK him, if that's what you mean, but if you know what to look for, it was quite evident.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

mhammer said:


> We had a guy on the DIYstompbox forum a number of years back who, for me, was instantly recognizable as someone with Asperger's syndrome. Because his posts (which were ALWAYS and entirely about phasers) exhibited so little social insight, they were really annoying to many members. Many were sure he was a troll, or a bot, and responded antagonistically. I would write to them off-line, and direct them to an Asperger's information site, at which point the lights would come on and they would simmer down. It didn't make the guy's posts any less difficult to respond to, but they understood the guy wasn't being malicious, so there was no need to respond angrily. I also wrote to the fellow making the posts, and we negotiated some changes to his style of posting, which he willingly complied with after I told him he would get better responses. ...


Thank you. 

My son is on the spectrum. His ASD was mild to begin with and he was born in an era where diagnosis and therapy were comparatively well developed. Today, at 19, even you would have difficulty recognizing his Autism. Nevertheless, as members of the "Autism community" we are very aware of the difficulties experienced by people with ASD (often undiagnosed among people our age) and your graciousness is very much appreciated!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sasha Baron-Cohen's cousin Simon Baron-Cohen (didn't realized he had been knighted, so that's *Sir* Simon, thank you very much) is actually one of the leading researchers in the field of autism. One of the saddest aspects of those on the more functional end of the spectrum, is the frequent friendlessness. It's hard to see someone who is bright, enthusiastic, and without a single malicious bone in their body have no one they can be close with. Not always, but often. But, as spectrums go, it's a VERY wide one.

I was dismayed to learn that, when we stayed in Glasgow a few years ago, our hotel was directly across the street (and I mean 100m away) from the office of an up-and-coming autism researcher at University of Strathclyde, whose exceptional work I only discovered after we were back in Canada. So close that when I'd pop out to fetch our breakfast each morning from the local Gregg's, I was essentially right below his office. When I wrote to him for some papers, he extended an invite to drop by next time we're in the neighbourhood.   As Maxwell Smart used to say "Missed it by THAT much!".


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> If they were in a timeout would the mods let us know?





tomee2 said:


> I think player99 is banned?


If you are banned it will say so under your avatar, even if it's temporary. Player's said 'banned' a while back but then reverted to 'premium member' after the temp. ban expired a couple weeks ago.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

jb welder said:


> If you are banned it will say so under your avatar, even if it's temporary. Player's said 'banned' a while back but then reverted to 'premium member' after the temp. ban expired a couple weeks ago.


I hadn't seen a post since then I guess, so I wasnt sure.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for the concern. I’m fine, I just needed a break and have been too busy to participate in the forum.

As many here know, I was acting as the primary caregiver for my elderly mother who has dementia. Things had been getting progressively worse with her, and they ended up getting really bad. One day I found her in and out of consciousness so had to call an ambulance. She has been in hospital since (just over a month now). She is being moved into a retirement home next week as a temporary measure until a place is found in a long-term care home.

On top of dealing with Mum I also had work to contend with (this past term was really tough), and had additional pressures because I had restarted my PhD in January. I am, technically, doing it part-time but my supervisor tends to treat me as a full-time student so that kept me busy. But I'm OK with that as I will be ready for my early stage review by October (so 10 months after starting), a milestone that part-time students reach 18-24 months after entering the program and full-time students reach about 12 months after starting. In fact, my supervisor doesn't think the university will even let me undertake that until at least 12 months have passed. But he's trying to find a way around the regulations because I will be ready in October. Right now I am in the middle of finishing off an essay that is due in the next couple of days – the first essay I have written in over a decade.

All of that stuff built up and amounted to a shitload of stress. That stress was also causing me to be more bitchy and argumentative here than I would have liked. So all things considered, I figured I needed a break.

I’ve also had some health issues of my own as I’ve developed bursitis in my right elbow which hurts like a bastard. I’ve long had a problem with my right wrist, and it hurts like a bugger right now too. I am hoping that it is the elbow bursitis that is causing the wrist to be worse than normal. I am seeing a doctor on Wednesday who will give me a shot to deal with the pain. Hopefully he will also drain the bursa to eliminate the problem.

But on a more positive note, I quit smoking. Today is day four, and I feel fine. I hadn’t planned to quit (my family doctor had actually told me not to try right now due to stress!), but realized as Monday evening approached that I hadn’t smoked yet that day so I didn’t, and haven’t since.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for checking in. We have our differences, but I was worried about you. What you describe is sort of in the ballpark of what I thought might have occurred. But then, when absences happen without warning, that doesn't prevent one from imagining scenarios much worse than the expected. As I noted in the outset, I believe you reside in one of the regions where Covid case-counts were rather high. 

I'm sure the move out of the house into a nursing home troubled your mum as much as it eased stress in your own life. As is too often the case in too many families, that move is left to the very last second, and often ends up being catastrophic for the parent, because of the huge contrast. I hope she adapts reasonably well. Certainly having her out of the house does not eliminate your worries. After all, you weren't caring for her simply as a gig. When I used to teach gerontology, some of the students who were tending to dementing parents would tell stories in class that would just break your heart. One woman just about had the class in tears, relating how she would have to wash the shit off her dad, noting that, growing up "He was my hero".

As for your supervisor, finding one that will go to bat for you is worth their weight in gold. I suppose it's different in those disciplines where lab work is not part of what anyone does, but too many graduate supervisors tend to treat their students as indentured servants.

Congrats on the defumigation of your lungs. I hope it's early enough in the game to yield noticeable health benefits. Hope the bursitis clears up. IIRC, you had purchased a couple of really sweet guitars, so having one's picking hand/arm largely out of commission can be as exasperating as it is painful.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Thanks for checking in. We have our differences, but I was worried about you. What you describe is sort of in the ballpark of what I thought might have occurred. But then, when absences happen without warning, that doesn't prevent one from imagining scenarios much worse than the expected. As I noted in the outset, I believe you reside in one of the regions where Covid case-counts were rather high.


Yes I do. Peel is a hot zone, and my postal code is a bad area for Covid. Brampton Civic Hospital is less than 500 yards from my front door, and for a time it was the worst hospital for Covid in the province (it might still be) with over 200 cases. They shut down a lot of departments and redeployed people to deal with Covid.

And I sent my mother right into the middle of that.




> I'm sure the move out of the house into a nursing home troubled your mum as much as it eased stress in your own life. As is too often the case in too many families, that move is left to the very last second, and often ends up being catastrophic for the parent, because of the huge contrast. I hope she adapts reasonably well. Certainly having her out of the house does not eliminate your worries. After all, you weren't caring for her simply as a gig. When I used to teach gerontology, some of the students who were tending to dementing parents would tell stories in class that would just break your heart. One woman just about had the class in tears, relating how she would have to wash the shit off her dad, noting that, growing up "He was my hero".



She isn't in yet, she is still in hospital. But the move is scheduled for Monday.

And yeah, I've had to clean my mother's shit and piss.





> As for your supervisor, finding one that will go to bat for you is worth their weight in gold. I suppose it's different in those disciplines where lab work is not part of what anyone does, but too many graduate supervisors tend to treat their students as indentured servants.


I had a shitty experience in my first PhD program. My current supervisor is awesome. And since I am doing it at a British university their midnset is different. Here I was told what to do because, as they said, "our names are going on this". But now it is my program, and my dissertation, with my supervisor simply being there to guide me and get me to the finish line. 

Here they are your boss, in Britain they are your mentor.





> Congrats on the defumigation of your lungs. I hope it's early enough in the game to yield noticeable health benefits. Hope the bursitis clears up. IIRC, you had purchased a couple of really sweet guitars, so having one's picking hand/arm largely out of commission can be as exasperating as it is painful.


Picked up a new amp too! Actually, that is at Yorkville for warranty repair as I think the tubes were going. It is a Marshall DSL40CR and I have high hopes for it. While it is out for repair I have a Traynor YCV50 Blue as a loaner (I had briefly owned it, returned it, but was smart enough to put some money on it to hold it just in case). When I have been able to use it I have been really, really impressed by it. To be honest, it has kicked the Marshall's ass. But with bad tubes I wasn't hearing the Marshall at its best. When I get the Marshall back I will compare the two and make a decision.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

colchar said:


> Picked up a new amp too! Actually, that is at Yorkville for warranty repair as I think the tubes were going. It is a Marshall DSL40CR and I have high hopes for it. While it is out for repair I have a Traynor YCV50 Blue as a loaner (I had briefly owned it, returned it, but was smart enough to put some money on it to hold it just in case). When I have been able to use it I have been really, really impressed by it. To be honest, it has kicked the Marshall's ass. But with bad tubes I wasn't hearing the Marshall at its best. When I get the Marshall back I will compare the two and make a decision.


The "CRs" are getting some rave reviews. I am a Marshall fan - currently with a DSL401 and a DSL50 but would be happy to spend the rest of my years with a YCV50 - what a great all-around amp that one is.

Glad to have you back. Don't suppose you've run into Boyscout and Electraglide on your journeys out there


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> The "CRs" are getting some rave reviews. I am a Marshall fan - currently with a DSL401 and a DSL50 but would be happy to spend the rest of my years with a YCV50 - what a great all-around amp that one is.


I prefer simplicity and the CRs have a lot going on. If I can figure out how to dial it in I will keep it.

I'd like to keep the YCV50 too, but cannot justify having two amps that cover such similar ground. If one were Fendery then fine. 

Right now I'm just going to choose whichever I can get to sound the best.



> Glad to have you back. Don't suppose you've run into Boyscout and Electraglide on your journeys out there



No. I didn't realize they had gone walkabout like I had.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

colchar said:


> Right now I'm just going to choose whichever I can get to sound the best.


Hard to get a bad tone out of a YCV50. Welcome back!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

colchar said:


> I prefer simplicity and the CRs have a lot going on. If I can figure out how to dial it in I will keep it.
> 
> I'd like to keep the YCV50 too, but cannot justify having two amps that cover such similar ground. If one were Fendery then fine.
> 
> ...


For simplicity I would take the Traynor - each channel is independent of the other. If a mid control adds to the confusion just center it - for that matter all the tone controls suffice around neutral. It has one of my favourite cleans and the reverb left low does a nice job. I really like the dirty channel too - but would stay away from the boost.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> For simplicity I would take the Traynor - each channel is independent of the other. If a mid control adds to the confusion just center it - for that matter all the tone controls suffice around neutral. It has one of my favourite cleans and the reverb left low does a nice job. I really like the dirty channel too - but would stay away from the boost.



Funnily enough, I love the sound with the boost on.

I like the bright switch in on the clean channel too.

When I fired it up I put all of the tone controls at noon and didn't touch them after that.


----------

